# Can BLO be toxic?



## utzr2 (Mar 5, 2008)

I spent a good part of the weekend in the garage turning a few cigar pens.  Now, a couple days later, the back of my neck, around my left eye, and arms below the elbows look and feel like I took a dive in a poison ivy patch.  You can almost see a line where my collar and sleeves were.  The woods I worked with are:

Walnut
Maple
African Mahogany
Bloodwood
Leopardwood
Yellowheart

I've worked with all of these before without any problems.  One thing out of the ordinary was trying BLO with the CA glue as a finish.  I've used BLO before, but as a wipe-on finish.  Is it possible that the BLO aerosoled with the CA fumes?  If so, is BLO known to be toxic?  I've never had this sort of reaction to anything before.  I'm hoping that I can figure out what caused this so I can avoid the horrible rash in the future.


----------



## rimo (Mar 5, 2008)

I had the same issue about a week and a half ago. I was using the CA/BLO finish and had also been using some DNA in between sanding that night with Honduras Rosewood.
I went to bed and everything was fine. I woke up the next morning and the left side of my neck and head were a red, itchy mess. It felt like an intense sun burn. I wasn't sure if it was a reaction or a burn of some kind. I have never had any problem with allergies my whole life. I went to the doctor and they said it was contact dermatitis and gave me some steriod cream and non drowsy anti histamine to use.

No clue if it was any of the items used or a combination of them. I did find a brown streak about 1 inch long on the strap of my dust mask just about where it contacted my rash. Needless to say the dust mask has been eliminated. The rash was there for a few days but the cream cleared it up really good.

If anyone else has had this please let us know because I would like to avoid any more of these episodes in the future.


----------



## pssherman (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't think BLO is the problem, although I could be wrong. Some of the woods may not produce an allergic reaction until you have had contact for some length of time. These are called 'sensitizers'. I don't remember the site where I found that information. I did a search back in 2006 when someone told me that blackwood might not be a good choice for a baby rattle.


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 5, 2008)

In the artist community, there are some individuals with allergies to linseed oil. With wood allergies, they can develop over time, so that one that has not given you problems in the past can begin to do so. With the pattern you mentioned, it would seem more likely that it was a sawdust issue than vapors though. You might want to go see an allergist and get it narrowed down. 

Dan


----------



## utzr2 (Mar 5, 2008)

rimo,

Exact same situation.  I sanded and MM the blanks before finishing.  I used a couple swipes of DNA between each grit.  I always shower when I'm finished in the shop so whatever caused the rash didn't have much time to work.  The reason I asked specifically about the BLO was because I've always used the DNA between sand grits, and CA as a finish and never had an issue until I threw the BLO in the mix.

I went to the doctor yesterday and heard the same "contact dermatitis" thing, and got the samples of non-drowsy antihistamine and prescription hydrocortisone cream.  

I know that the Walnut, Mahogany, and Maple have been known to be toxic.  I'm holding out that they aren't the problem, though, because they look so nice when they're finished.


----------



## leehljp (Mar 5, 2008)

Not all allergic reactions start the first time you are exposed to a particular wood, spore or dust. I have a severe allergy to CA dust and fumes. I used CA for almost 2 years with NO problems before it attacked me. I also found out that other allergies do similar. A person can work with one kind of wood or another for years before - boom - allergic reactions take place.

I used to play in regular/ English ivy (not poison ivy) and cut and trim it. Then about 10 years ago I developed an allergy to it similar to poison ivy. Differently from poison ivy though, I don't get it from just rubbing against it but when I cut it or trim it.

Walnut does this to some people.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 5, 2008)

I wouldn't discount the BLO, but my guess it's one or a few of the woods you used.


----------



## rimo (Mar 5, 2008)

I am still searching on this one... Hopefully I don't find out the hard way what caused it. I had used all of the items listed many times before but like Hank Lee says sometimes it takes a while for these things to come up. Hopefully it is not the CA/BLO or the DNA as I am just starting to get good results with the combination.

I was starting to suspect the DNA because I notice that when I used it, it got all over my left hand. I didn't notice this with the CA/BLO combo. I am assuming that when I took my dust mask off I rubbed my DNA covered hand along the left side of my neck and head. I am out of the Rosewood now so we will see if anything comes up with the next type of wood that I use.


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 5, 2008)

I drink BLO all the time, and look how normal I am! Keeps me regular, too. Erp. [xx(][]

I get a similar reaction with cocobolo, massarunduba and staghorn sumac. Also, sometimes when I'm dealing with spalty stuff I get a little congested feeling if there's some mold or mildew in the wood.


----------



## edstreet (Mar 5, 2008)

I think of all the wood you mentioned the bloodwood would be the lesser as for toxins goes, could be wrong to.

As for linseed oil goes it is often used in the kitchen as in medicine.  It was used as a laxative and easy to absorb into tissues.  Many manufactures will add all sorts of nasty stuff and call it boiled linseed oil.  The traditional BLO was raw linseed oil that was double boiled.  

Many people do have allergic reactions to linseed oil and they can linger for several days.

My personal favorite is old masters tung oil, it is 100% natural and no petroleum distillants in it.  I use it with no gloves on as well.

Allergies can and often are very tricky things to deal with.  You could have exposure today and with no reaction and tomorrow have a major reaction.  The areas you mentioned I would have to say dust irritating the skin.

For me I have really bad reactions to rosewoods, I first noticed when after cutting some rosewood I had a mild week long asthma attack. (I have allergic asthma btw)

Ed


----------



## arioux (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi,

A little reading for you gys.

http://www.msdshazcomonline.com/WEB_DOCS/Jewelry/LinseedOil(Boiled).pdf#search="boiled"

BLO is not an azardous material according to the standards.  But and that's where it's important, it can cause skin irritation, dermatitis and chemical pnemotitis.  Don't forget that we are using it in a way that it is no made for.  Friction heats it and cause fumes that mix with the CA.  Ca fume can be hazardous too.  I think we have a nice irritating gaz cocktail here and precaution should be taken.

Alfred


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Mar 5, 2008)

hey y'all, I believe it's the wood also, especially like the walnut, similar with people allergic to peanuts.   Here's a site I found and printed off the chart and put it in my binder of pen/etc kit instructions.  hope it helps!!  http://www.gvwg.ca/docs/Articles/WoodToxicity.htm

Ronnie


----------



## devowoodworking (Mar 6, 2008)

I've had similar reactions to Bloodwood, definitely toxic!!!!!Protect yourselves, you can never be 'too careful' when it comes to these exotics, just recently had a problem with Purpleheart, nausea, vomiting etc....


----------



## drayman (Mar 6, 2008)

i think you will most likely find what is causing it all will be the ca. ca vapors and dust is very toxic. to the degree where you should use a very good quality mask and dust extraction, and also a smock with long sleeves. try it when you are better, and you will see for yourself. remember be safe in the shop. been there,done that, worn the tee shirt, and finally thrown it away.


----------



## loglugger (Mar 6, 2008)

Ronnie thanks for the list.
Bob


----------



## rimo (Mar 6, 2008)

Ronnie thanks for the list and the article. The 3rd paragraph seems to be axactly what I encountered with the Rosewood.

Any dust, including wood dust, mildly irritates the sensitive mucous membranes of your nose and eyes, making you sneeze and tear. The dust of some woods such as western red cedar and rosewood can be especially bothersome. However, other woods, called irritants, can make you even more uncomfortable, with a rash that classifies as either irritant dermatitis or allergic dermatitis. *The rash usually has a uniformly red, swollen area that may erupt in blisters, and typically first shows up on the webs of skin between your fingers*. Irritant woods include black locust, cocobolo, ebony, oleander, satinwood, sequoia, and yew.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 6, 2008)

My vote is for wood dust. The patch under the eye is isolated. If it were vapors, one would expect to see an even rash all over the face. The patch under the eye is likely from touching that area with a contaminated finger. Hands, arms, back of the neck are areas dust is likely to settle as it falls from the air. Face is usually pointed down as one is turning, so dust less likely to settle there. 

Dan


----------



## RandalG (Mar 6, 2008)

What kind of dust mask do you recommend?  I use the standard throw aways and I know dust gets by them.  I've started having asthma like reactions.  I don't want to wear a true respirator, however I can't handle the sinus infections or worse.


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 7, 2008)

I use a 7500 series half mask by 3M. It has a special soft material to seal, and is really fairly comfortable. I don't mind wearing it at all while turning. The paper ones just can't do the job. Your lungs will thank you in the long run. You can use the same mask with different cartridges if you do any finishing using organic solvents. I don't know if it works on CA fumes, but they have a variety of cartridges available for different types of toxic substances. Here is a link...http://www.boss-safety.com/shop/750....html?ccCsid=44e8a8117c0be7ce4b93aa6704c78fb0

 If there is a safety supply shop in your area, you can probably find them locally. 

Dan


----------



## MrPukaShell (Mar 7, 2008)

I also use the 3M 7500 series 1/2 mask.  As for the wood I am putting my money on the Walnut.  At least that is what I narrowed mine to.  I leave the Walnut alone and I am good to go.  I still cover up and use the mask for all drilling, lathe work and sanding.  When I work with Walnut I start with coughing and sneezing that evening & break out the next day with a rash.  I did use the above mentioned safety gear and turned a piece of Walnut with no problems but I will wait until I get my dust collection system in place before I turn any more, come on Tax Man.

Safe Turning.............


----------



## loglugger (Mar 7, 2008)

I have spent enough on have mask to pay for a air filter face shield. If I had been that smart or shaved my beard. [:0]
Bob


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 7, 2008)

Last summer I was covered from the waist up with what appeared to be poison ivy. I did not have any exposure to it so after treating it for 6 weeks, I went and got checked out. The doc found out that I turn wood and told me to stay away from walnut, I had just turned 25 walnut pens before it happened. I am very conservative now about using walnut. I still can't resist a nice walnut burl though. Thank god (and Dupont) for tyvek suites. I haven't had a problem since.


----------

